# 4X8 pallet



## crossbonesdennis

I built a coop. It started as a 4x8 pallet. I put it up on legs to get the floor about 36" off the ground. That way I can pull a wheelbarrow right up to it to clean it out.
I painted the floor with some really ugly green paint but it was free.

It's usable but there are a few things I still need to do.


The entire back wall is hinged. 

Here's the hole they use to get to the bottom.



I mounted trailer jacks on both sides. You can crank them up and move the coop.


----------



## ThreeJ

Good job, looks like it works well.


----------



## orna

Well done!

Hey - free paint is always my favorite color!


----------



## trey1432

Looks great!


----------



## crossbonesdennis

Thanks everybody!

I worked on their run today. It started out as 2 cattle panels. I covered them in chicken wire. I zip tied one end together. I would make a big eye shape with it and let them run around itside.

Today, I added a 8' plastic pipe to keep it open wider. I notched both ends an slid it over the cattle panel down low so the girls could roost on it if they chose.

















I then used an old door off a dog kennel and some plastic pipe to rig up a door for the run. Here's my stepson working on the door.










We cut the end of the pen apart and added the gate. You can see Poop Stain inspecting the work. 










I bought 2 10' schedule 40 pipes 1/2" in size and a cross connector. I cut the pipes in half and made a big "X". I drilled holes in the ends and used zip ties to attach them to the top of the pen.










I zip tied a couple of tarps over the top for now.


















Now they can be outside without me worrying the will fly out of the pen and be a meal for our dogs. It will be a whole lot easier getting into the pen also.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Nice job. I love seeing what handy people come up with. We are not so handy here 


~Kimberly


----------



## cathiesue

*You can see Poop Stain inspecting the work. [/B

Love the big eye run, going to steal this idea, but I have to ask...Poop Stain? What's the story with the name? I can't l stop snickering!*


----------



## crossbonesdennis

TajMaCluckCoop said:


> Nice job. I love seeing what handy people come up with. We are not so handy here
> 
> ~Kimberly


Not so much handy as just being tight, lol. I already had the chicken wire, tarps and dog kennel door.. The cattle panels are about $18 each. The 2 10' pipes, cross fitting and 5 hose clamps (to attach the the gate to the pen) were about $15.


----------



## crossbonesdennis

cathiesue said:


> *You can see Poop Stain inspecting the work. [/B
> 
> Love the big eye run, going to steal this idea, but I have to ask...Poop Stain? What's the story with the name? I can't l stop snickering!*


*

I asked my stepson if I tagged him on Facebook and said something about Poop Stain, would people know I was talking about the chicken and not him?

She had a pasty butt when she was little. My wife thought it was hilarious that I'd be in the garage with a cup of warm water soaking a chick's butt. It took a while before it cleared up. So that's when she earned her name. The really funny thing about it is now she has a couple black feathers on her bottom.

My wife says we don't have to worry about anybody eating her "Who would want to eat a chicken named Poop Stain"?*


----------



## trey1432

Wow! That looks great! Everyday I keep saying I'm going to make my planned improvements - hasn't happened. Great job!


----------



## Apyl

Nice job


----------



## cogburn

Very nice !! Great job !!


----------



## laxbro

Pretty nice


----------



## crossbonesdennis

Thanks everybody! I'm still not 100% happy with it. I have a few changes in mind. When it drops below 100, I'll start working on it again.


----------

